# So let's see what the average Penis size PerC man is



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Totally anonymous voting; try with real inches not internet inches--no one can see. Please don't discuss/troll.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Good day or bad?


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Good day or bad?


it fluctuates that much depending on the day?


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I think your thread is bust, because half of men on PerC are porn stars. Also should the poll be 4-6 or are you missing 5-6 Cause I'm a bit over 5 inches so... yeah... I had to vote 4-5 lol.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkWarrior said:


> Well I think your thread is bust, because half of men on PerC are porn stars. Also should the poll be 4-6 or are you missing 5-6 Cause I'm a bit over 5 inches so... yeah... I had to vote 4-5 lol.



Sorry; I probably should fix that, but 7" and a little above is not that rare. It's about 10-20% of men...


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

I think I'm around 6 inches, but really thin. :\

I die a little bit inside when women try to comfort guys by saying, "It's not the length that matters, it's the girth that does." :bored:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Torai said:


> I think I'm around 6 inches, but really thin. :\
> 
> I die a little bit inside when women try to comfort guys by saying, "It's not the length that matters, it's the girth that does." :sad:


well it says you're in a relationship, so you must be doing something right....im above average and single as fawk.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

You didn't include a bracket for the actual stated average, which is between 5 and 6.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> You didn't include a bracket for the actual stated average, which is between 5 and 6.


Can't edit the poll :/; I guess we'll do 5.5> is 6 and <5.5 = 5


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> well it says you're in a relationship, so you must be doing something right....im above average and single as fawk.


I've told her about the size, but we haven't had sex yet due to her waiting until I'm ready. I'm probably going to do better in terms of coitus than her first sexual partner. Poor guy couldn't get past the first thrust. :tongue:


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

I voted 10+ and if you think I'm lying you wont find out till its too late (=


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Good day or bad?





FlightsOfFancy said:


> it fluctuates that much depending on the day?


More on the degree of arousal and time taken during sex. I'm not sure about other guys, yet for myself (and despite the so-called male stereotype that guys will fuck anything at the drop of a hat  possibly I'm just weird): some girls leave me dead-cold inside, no matter how hot'n'sexy they are. And other girls can completely turn me on, even though they're not done up hot'n'sexy. The former definitely doesn't get the cock the size that the latter inspires.

Pheremones? From their ovulation cycle? It could be that - most girls get weirded out if you want to track their ovulation cycle and horniness and personal attractiveness to try and find out these things...they don't like the thought of being treated like a scientific object. Which is a pity, because if it could be tracked and tabulated then I could make an excellent scent for a woman to wear when she really wants to be reamed every which way from Sunday.

No, I'm not a porn star - my cock-size is irrelevant in comparison to my plain/ugly looks. Yes, girls go for looks as well as cock-size (the sales of very large dildo's/vibrators do not lie). Apologies to @Torai for that, though you may find that it doesn't really matter with time and practice. IME it takes about 10 sexual encounters for a couple before the sex becomes *really* good.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm like 5 inches. Maybe 5.5 or something, but still.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

The numbers are evening out some. Statistically speaking 25% of men are 5-6 25% are 6-7 and 25%<5 and 25% >7. Much better than the initial poll, haha pun, of 60%>7 and 40% <7.

Though Penis size above 4 Inches for the majority of women is fine. Which makes sense since the majority of nerve endings are in the first 3 inches and the vagina is only On average 5 Inches Deep when aroused.

Also if you are heavy losing weight helps uncover what's hidden.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

We're talking at full mast, right?


----------



## Strange Moon (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, can't participate. We have the metric system ;-)


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

DarkWarrior said:


> The numbers are evening out some. Statistically speaking 25% of men are 5-6 25% are 6-7 and 25%<5 and 25% >7. Much better than the initial poll, haha pun, of 60%>7 and 40% <7.


There seems to be quite the bell curve forming.

Oh, are we not actually making penis puns? I'll just be going then.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> it fluctuates that much depending on the day?


Well...it would put it within a different range.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, the poll has a boner.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Also, the poll has a boner.


The seizure your signature induces may help calm it down some.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> Here's mine... it's 7 inch long and about 1.5-2 inch wide... does it count too? :tongue:


Two inches in diameter or circumference? o.o


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

ilphithra said:


> Hmm... how about a mix of all that? If we can talk about dicks, we can talk about their cousins too, no? :laughing:


I'll let you take the reins on this. I'm not really as knowledgeable about toys since I'm really more of a "finger" kind of girl lol. So you make the thread, and we'll all ask you (and anyone else who wants to answer) for advice. In fact, my first question would be, have you had any experience with dildos made with silicone? I heard they feel really good.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Two inches in diameter or circumference? o.o


I didn't make that very clear, did I? :/ I always have an issue with inches/feet because I use cm. 
That thing is around 4-5cm in diameter. I think that's... 1 1/2 inch?


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I'll let you take the reins on this. I'm not really as knowledgeable about toys since I'm really more of a "finger" kind of girl lol. So you make the thread, and we'll all ask you (and anyone else who wants to answer) for advice. In fact, my first question would be, have you had any experience with dildos made with silicone? I heard they feel really good.


Yes... the very same one I posted. It's made of silicone and it's great. 

Ok, ok... I'll go make that thread =P

EDIT: Here you go =P


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

carlaviii said:


> There absolutely needs to be peer review! I feel obligated to volunteer, as an... experienced researcher. :blushed:
> 
> This thread's been great to watch. Hope you guys can keep it up. :laughing:


Great. This is very important for "science" you know :wink: 



KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> What a coincidence... so did I! :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the way you think :wink:. Shall I undress here? Or shall we go somewhere a bit more private?


Notes: Threads about penis can cause orgasms amongst people who are not even attracted to biological males

Hmmm. That is a good question. Well, this is usually done in private, so I say we do this in private first, then redo everything in public to check for any differences, then redo all the procedures once more to see if having done certain procedures in public in the past influences how the penis reacts in private




gammagon said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *





<Insert Penis Enlargement Pills Here>






Infermiera said:


> Joins in waiting for the show to start. You think this will ever start? @_Mr. Meepers_, why don't you start? :wink::tongue::crazy:


Start? I "came" here well before you got here :wink::tongue:
*puts on a show for @Infermiera* ^__^




Cephalonimbus said:


> Forget the size... i wish mine was that shiny :shocked:
> I don't think i'd even own pants if that were the case.


Even if mine was not shiny, I would not wear pants ... I HATE PANTS :angry:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

XD
I was so bored, I decided to look to see if I could find a dildo that was a similar specification to mine.
Needless to say this is the internet. It didnt take long.
View attachment 67475

Its a strap on! 
(Now you can be like me! XD)
(Heh. Maybe I should get one and strap it to my ass and become the dick helicopter I've always wanted to be! XD)

(...yeah. I'm jumping the shark in this thread now... XD)


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Start? I "came" here well before you got here :wink::tongue:
> *puts on a show for @_Infermiera_* ^__^


Oh you already 'came' here. I guess I'll just have to 'come' here on my own. 

*enjoys the Meepster show* Thank you. hehehe


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Blah... I moved the image to my private album in Photobucket and now I can't update the post anymore (edit time expired). Ah, well... :/


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

This is no where near accurate


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## chibiidol (Apr 6, 2013)

im negative 10


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

chibiidol said:


> im negative 10


Can't be or you'd have no clit.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Notes: Threads about penis can cause orgasms amongst people who are not even attracted to biological males


I may be upgrading to pansexual :wink:. I'll let you know in a couple of years lol.



> Hmmm. That is a good question. Well, this is usually done in private, so I say we do this in private first, then redo everything in public to check for any differences, then redo all the procedures once more to see if having done certain procedures in public in the past influences how the penis reacts in private


I accept the terms of your experiment, and patiently await you in your bedchambers  I'll prep myself so that we can just... _slide_ right into it from the moment you step foot in your room. :blushed:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys, size does matter. And it's the big guys that end up losing...or at least from my perspective. If she gets pain, she won't want sex. And no sex sucks (pun not originally intended). 

Maybe it's the virginity problem (or recently removed virginity), but I'm not even that much over and given it 2-3 go's so far. .....I need to find a way to stop causing pain, pronto. I would have hoped she'd have loosened up by now.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


I sure do hope that is correct



Signify said:


> Guys, size does matter. And it's the big guys that end up losing...or at least from my perspective. If she gets pain, she won't want sex. And no sex sucks (pun not originally intended).
> 
> Maybe it's the virginity problem (or recently removed virginity), but I'm not even that much over and given it 2-3 go's so far. .....I need to find a way to stop causing pain, pronto. I would have hoped she'd have loosened up by now.


Foreplay. Oral and manual stimulation!


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


this is your like 3rd request for this; we get it, you are the beer(can) guardian for a reason.




DiamondDays said:


> I sure do hope that is correct



From all females I've talked to, it pretty much is. It makes anatomical sense as well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> this is your like 3rd request for this; we get it, you are the beer(can) guardian for a reason.
> 
> 
> From all females I've talked to, it pretty much is. It makes anatomical sense as well.


Sometimes I forget what I did yesterday.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> From all females I've talked to, it pretty much is. It makes anatomical sense as well.



Cervix or G-spot? Hmm...


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


Said Napoleon.

omg hahahaha I just had to say it!!! x'D


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


 Come on though, girth cant > length. In fact I speculate that a well proportioned penis is probably better than short and thick or long and thin -- I literally can not comment on this though.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I hypothesize that girth is more fun than length.


Must be an ENTP thing.......

too long and you bottom out. that sucks. 

too wide, and, well, everything is tight.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Come on though, girth cant > length. In fact I speculate that a well proportioned penis is probably better than short and thick or long and thin -- I literally can not comment on this though.



From what I have studied about female anatomy, the most dense cluster of nerve endings in the pubic region are contained in the clitoris, labia, and the first few inches within the vagina itself. This does not mean a woman cannot feel anything past this line, it simply means that fully stimulating a woman is only partially physiological and a whole lot more psychological.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Must be an ENTP thing........


 Someone should post a poll in the subforum "Do you have a beercan penis?" Maybe there's a correlation between general penis size and shape and type preferences. What type do you think has the pencil penises? And what type is most likely to posses a chode?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

So the "view poll results" actually look kind of like a dick. haha.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> I may be upgrading to pansexual :wink:. I'll let you know in a couple of years lol.


lol. Probably would be a side effect of this study :wink: ... :tongue:




> I accept the terms of your experiment, and patiently await you in your bedchambers  I'll prep myself so that we can just... _slide_ right into it from the moment you step foot in your room. :blushed:


^__^ If I keep saying, "Oh Science" over and over again with a crescendo and then finally stop then the experiment went well on my end :wink: (if I go overboard and make ridiculous promises, that is just um normal :blushed


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you supposed to push it back to the pubic bone? That gives me an extra half inch...

I would've put the voting options as individual inches.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i think everyone pushes for every little bit. 

so to speak.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

No 10+?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> No 10+?


i try not to brag.....


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> i try not to brag.....


Luckily the poll is anonymous.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> Luckily the poll is anonymous.


i heard a joke the other day - 

"I might not bottom out in a tuna can, but I can knock hell out of the sides."


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen.


----------

